# Multi Use Brewery Controller How To Part 1 of 2



## TwoCrows (25/7/17)

An immersion chilled fermenter controller.

This build is an alternative to using a fridge / cabinet or ambient to control fermentation of your beer.

Harry Brew 69 has a stainless steel coil submerged into his fermenter. He is running glycol thru a chiller that is being controlled by an STC -1000 that controls its flow with a 12 volt auto control valve and 220 volt pump.

You could use chilled water by dropping some ice in daily, maybe some soap powder instead of salt to help the temps stay low.

Harry Brew 69 has some interesting stories to tell and his brewing and life adventures at times can be informative and comic.


Parts list;
1 x STC 1000
2 x LY2NJ DPDT relay in the voltage you need
1 x 220ac to 12vdc 1A PSU
1 x motorised valve CR02 type to fit your pipe size (I used DN15)
1 x Project Box. (I used 190mm x 150mm I would recommend going bigger if you can)
2 x Cable Glands


Part 1



Part 2




This video shows his cooling system for a 5 barrel fermenter hooked up to a glycol cooling system


----------

